# Game #8: Sacramento Kings (3-4) @ Phoenix Suns (3-4) - 11/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 99-109 @ Memphis Grizzlies *












* Sacramento Kings (3-4)

Starters: 






































PG Beno Udrih | SG Tyreke Evans | SF Omri Casspi | PF Carl Landry | C Samuel Dalembert* 


















*Phoenix Suns (3-4) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

52-43, Suns at the half.

Nash 17 pts, 5 assists, 5 rebs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns up 96-85 with just under 3 minutes to go. The Nash/Warrick P&R has been killing them this quarter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 103, Kings 89*


Nash 28 pts (13-18), 14 assists, 7 rebs. Just went off day of birth of his new son.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns win 103-89. Nash killed it with 28 points and 14 assists.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

And Diss beats me to it by seconds... I sware, it's like a running gag in this forum, lmao >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> And Diss beats me to it by seconds... I sware, it's like a running gag in this forum, lmao >_>


:laugh:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If the Suns rebound the ball, they'd be a top 4 team in the league.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That's pretty homerish. The Suns, rebounding the ball, wouldn't even be a top 6 team in the league.


----------

